# New Car, Trying To Get Keyless FOB Working



## grosarius (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey all,

Just bought a 1997 200SX SE-R. It came with a key fob (original Nissan) but no owner's manual. The fob wasn't working so I replaced its battery, and looked up reprogramming instructions. I've found a multitude of combinations on these forums and I've tried them all. The bottom line is this.

-Pressing the lock button on the fob during programming causes the hazards to flash, yet once the process is complete the remote does not function.

The fact that the hazards flash when pressing a key on the fob during programming clearly show that the remote is sending a signal and the car is receiving it. What I don't understand is why the key fob doesn't work once the process is complete.

There are many variations on the programming process listed here, and I was wondering if anyone knew *exactly* what the steps were for a 1997 200SX SE-R 5spd. Particularly the last part of the sequence, is what I'm curious about as everything to pressing a button on the remote works fine. Otherwise, the power locks do work (otherwise I wouldn't be able to do the programming) but is it possible something else is borked here?

I've searched these boards extensively, and tried everything I can. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

does it lock but not unlock?
try both buttons
On one of mine one of the switchs had come of the PCB board.


----------



## grosarius (Aug 2, 2009)

No, none of the buttons work on the remote after programming. Programming seems to work fine (all the lights flash at the proper times) but once complete (opening and closing driver's door) the car does not respond to any of the remote buttons in any way.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So you now are past me on the key-less locks.
Suggestions, in lowest order of cost.
inspect fuses.
Buy a new or used second remote.. you probably would like a second one anyway.
if this doesn't work and your switches work, which you say they do, inspect the actuator.
then its replace the car unit.

BTW it is difficult to get my remote to open the passenger door, if you do the standard double press it doesn't work, so i end up just pressing it many times in quick succession. Different from the key-less on the pathfinder.

do you have the FSM ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

re: actuator i mean the wiring from the car radio unit to the actuator, i know the actuator works.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Did you clear the codes already stored in the car unit?


----------



## grosarius (Aug 2, 2009)

1. I do not have the FSM. I saw the sticky here to get it, but the link appeared to be broken. If anyone has any leads that would be great, otherwise I was going to try and snag a copy off of Amazon or something.

2. I do not know if I've already cleared the codes. I've followed the various programming procedures found on this board. They're all slight variations on the same basic thing (lock all doors, key in and out several times, press button on remote, open and close driver's door). If this does not clear the codes, then no I have not cleared them. Do you know how I could go about doing that?

I'll take a look at the fuse once I find the one for keyless entry. I'd rather try and hold off buying a second remote if possible, as I don't actually need two but if everything else checks out after inspection then maybe I will. I'd love to figure out if I've actually cleared the codes though, as I do remember reading the car can only hold so many.

Thanks for your advice so far, every idea helps.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

see here...


----------



## grosarius (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright then, I've definitely performed that procedure without a hitch several times with everything flashing when it should.

So I will check fuses, see if I can find a cheap remote on eBay to try.


----------

